# Just fed up



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

I shouldn't really post this cos it's nothing to do with IF but I'm peed off!

Came in from a cr*p day at work today, you know, 2 steps forward and 3 steps back (all work related).  Neighbour pops his head over and says 'can I have a word'.  I knew what he was gonna say.  My darling pooch hates being left and howls when I leave him in the morning.  He has the radio on, he's shut as far away from them as possible, he has his toys, his kong full of doggie treats and my friend (who I pay) walks him at lunch time for me.  I've even stopped coming home myself so I don't upset him.  If we go out at weekends the fur baby comes with us or he goes to my parents if it's not dog friendly where we're going and if my parents can't have him (very rarely) my other neighbour sits with him for us.  The complainers say he howls for 3 hours (although my other neighbour, when I've asked has said 20 mins).  His wife then came out and says it's so bad she cries and screams.  I asked what else I could do and in the end I said I'd phone the vet.  I'm waiting for the specialist vet to phone me back tomorrow.

Then, if that was bad enough, my nice neighbour from over the road knocked on my door and offered me her dog bark control thing!  Very kind but it seems we're the talk of the flippin neighbourhood.  

I know it must be awful if he is howling so I do want to sort it, I did apologise to next door but I did start to get a bit angry/teary, especially as dh is away on business.

They are a bit batty next door (can I say that?)  They used to complain when the old lady who had the house before us, drew her curtains cos it was noisy??!!  And, when we moved in, they told us our house wasn't big enough if we wanted kids and that it would make it noisy for them.

Flippin heck, we got no children and now our beloved furry friend is being picked on.  To top it all, I lost this post first time I typed it and had to do it again...AHHHhhhhhhhhhhh

FED UP
Nix

emcee - delete this if I shouldn't have put it here - ta x


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

as a dog owner I can relate, it is one of my biggest fears that he howls all day long. So far no complaints but I am about to collect him from his first ever stay at kennels where he has been barking all day!! Just hoping it's because he missed us but between DH and I we are taking the rest of the week off just in case. We do crate Chilli Pepper so generally he knows that when we go out he has to make bed, crates are not cruel and generally tend to provide a dog with their own safe environment, we got the biggest one possible. Also if you can try and record your dog whilst you are out, that way you will know what you are dealing with and if your neighbours are exaggerating!!


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Nix, your post is a perfectly valid one and its staying here! Just wanted to let you know that before I carried on   our furry friends are important to us! xxxxx

It sounds as if your neighbours are 'barking' here (pardon the pun)! They seem a tad OTT about what goes on or what could potentially go on in your house. Lucky for them that they can sit on their bums all day long at home (and analyse whats happening next door - pah)! says me!

I'm by no means an expert on pets, I can only share what I have seen with my own eyes with you. One of my lovely friends has a dog who doesn't cope very well with being left on her own. They have made a snug enclosure for her underneath their stairs with a dog bed and blankets in there. Their doggy seems much more settled knowing she has that 'safe place' to go to - what Yamoona was saying about the crate ties in with this. The 'safe place' is also used when visitors come round as the dog gets very overexcited - shes a big dog so its a good idea for her to have her own spot so she can calm down! Perhaps this might be something you could chat about with your vet...?

I sympathise because before I had both of my cats I also had a beloved dog and I did the same as you, had someone come round to take him out for his walkies, took him lots of places with us etc.

This isn't very pc of me - however...! I think your neighbour needs me to come round your house with all my loud biker pals to give her something to really cry and scream about....! What on earth is she going on about telling you over the fence she cries and screams? Flippin 'eck! Am loving the idea of recording your dog - a minidisc recorder would do the job nicely. Am glad you have your other neighbour to counteract the 'nutters next door'!

Sorry about that last bit - once again I got a tad carried away there! Seriously, I hope that you can sort something out for your beloved pooch - I feel so 'argh'! for you having to deal with this! *sigh*

Love to you (and let us know how you get on, ok)?
Emcee x


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh I sympathise as a doggy lover myself. The neighbours do sound batty and a overly noise sensitive. 
Could you get a dog trainer in for an opinion? They often can sort problems out quickly for you and the cost is worth it
Is the anyway you could also record how long the dog howls for? This would give some independent "evidence"
Good luck
?when is your other half back. It sounds like you may need his support.
Lots love Jo


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Nix, sorry to hear the nutty neighbours are giving you a hard time while your dh is away. I swear neighbours must know (by mad curtain twitching?) when our dh's are away as it is ALWAYS when they cause trouble. Ours was out in his bobcat, one of those mini-digger things, at six in the morning then banging on our door asking if he could use our drive to dump all his mud onto!! He'd never dare do that when dh was around - he too has loud biker mates (loved that emcee) with scary tattoos (even though they're all sweethearts) and funnily enough you never hear a peep out of our nutcase neighbour when they're all around.

Anyway, I digress. I have a tip for you to try, Nix, that we were taught at obedience classes for our poochies. You might feel like a bit of a nutter yourself doing this but it really works and is simple and free, hooray!

Go out with your coat, bag etc just as if leaving for work. Make no fuss of furbaby, as hard as it is, so he is calm and not stressed by seeing his mum leaving. Fool your furbaby into thinking you've gone, even move the car round the block if you have to. BUT sneak back to the house. The second you hear the howling start, you appear and say '[Name of furbaby - I think it's Zak?] NO!' in a deep, loud, stern voice. Do not make a fuss of him, just then calmly disappear again and wait to see if it happens again. If so, repeat the process.

The idea is that you will catch him totally off-guard, thinking he is all alone in mid-howl, and as such you will totally surprise him into silence. He will realise that you are cleverer than he is and after two or three 'surprise visits' by you, he will also feel that you are always just around the corner so has no need to pine for you. Finally, a low-key greeting when you return so eventually he doesn't associate you leaving/coming back with going into sad/happy hysterics.

Apologies if I'm telling you stuff you already know, Nix, you sounds like you're doing everything right with radio, kong etc. And safe place/crate is also a great idea. But just thought I'd pass this pearl of wisdom on if you haven't already tried it.

I can promise you that within about three sessions this totally worked for us. We did feel a tad idiotic hiding in the bushes outside our own house but if you can bear to try it it's really worth a go - and it's a lot cheaper than a dog trainer.

Beyond that, take a deep breath, have a big spray of Rescue Remedy and then go ask your bonkers neighbours to please give you a little time while you sort this out. Doggies are very trainable but it can take time and they need to get off your back and give you a break. Crying and screaming? They seriously need to get out more!! 

Good luck with little Zak. Let us know how you go! 

Love B xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Nix, 

I just wanted to add that I have no suggestions to make, as even though I have dogs this hasn't happened to us (yet!). But, I am 1000% behind you on the whole 'nutty' neighbour thing; they need to stop and think about their own behaviour! Whenever someone behaves bizzarely around me, I try to remember that 90% of what they are saying is really about themselves, and nothing to do with me, I'm just their 'projection screen'! The girls have made some great suggestions, I truly hope one of them works... And doesn't your post prove -yet again - the wealth and depth of knowledge and concern that exists here?!

Big, big luv to you hun!

MM xxx


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

Ah! the joys of neighbours!

I'm sandwiched between a big aggressive bully (who only ever is aggressive with me, never with DH - seem like a bit of a common theme - these bullies can't deal with other men!) and a couple with a baby which wakes me up on weekend mornings. I wouldn't go round and ask them to do something about the baby's cries though - would your neighbours ask you the same thing if you had  baby and not a dog?!

At my vet, they sell little thingamies that you plug into a socket, and they disperse calming pheromones into the air, I think they are called Feliway. They have a cat version and a dog version, I wonder if this would help soothe your pooch?

Failing that, my best advice would be to take up drumming. The neighbours would soon forget about the dog.


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hey Nix 

Arrrrghhhhhh indeed!  You're right 'things' always happen when our DH's are away (Crimewatch UK is always on when mine is away!)

Poor little Zak.  I think you have received some superb replies here and I have nothing more to add as such but wanted to offer my support and do think the suggestion to record him might be helpful.  I also liked our very own 'Barbara Bandicoot Woodhouse's' suggestion of 'controlled crying'   might be particularly useful.

Good luck 
xxxxx


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Pipkin    

Oh gawd, all that's missing is the stiff tweed skirt and the check-chain and I'm her. I probably even smell of dogs... 

Happy to dish out free doggie advice anytime! You are talking to someone who has forked out for not one but two animal behaviourists (stop laughing) thanks to our 'mentalist' (as Alan Partidge would say) pooch Mabel. Rescue dog, bless her. She sure has her issues... but we love her anyway.

WALKIES!

Love Babs 'the coot' Woodhouse  
xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey,Nix. Sorry -you are getting hassle. My dog is 14 now and she can manage to stay on her own without getting upset! We have her on an extendable lead and she wanders in and out to the garage(an old falling down one).She does bark at things on and off but so far touch wood no-one has complained.AND our next door neighbours have a CAT!!!!

We did have to give our pup away tho (our dogs pup) as we felt we couldnt leave her alone all day.When our dog was young my dh'ss dd had a babysitter who minded her at home so that was better.I still miss our little pup tho but she was a little loopy and also she and mother didnt really get on!!! 

Awful having the baby next door waking you up Emma G- i am now glad we didnt move to the house we nearly did as they had a string of babies and think it would have upset me.Our neighbours on both sides are in their 50s-one has no kids the others are grown up.Phewwww!!!


----------



## EML (Jul 25, 2005)

Dear Nix
My sis had the same problem with neighbours...but theirs was a nasty anonymous letter-writing sneak who told them they'd get the police around if they didn't do something about the noise! My sister recorded the dog on a timer and narrowed the problem down to a) paper boys b) dustbinmen c) the postman etc... it seemed that the dogs were only disturbed by outside influences. Her vet recommended a local doggy 'creche' where she could leave her two dogs during the working day for only about £1 a day, there might be something similar in your area?
I liked Bandicoots suggestion... I might try that on ours because they bark for the first few minutes sometimes when we leave the house (we've hovered around just to check they've stopped and asked our, nice, neighbours to tell us if they are a nuisance). Our neighbours are very nice, but one did comment on the day we moved in (10 years ago) "I'm so pleased that you don't have small children, we don't like noise in this area" (they're a bit up themselves in our road). I thought then..."You've not seen the Jack Russell then!!!" At that time we were TTC... ironic that she got her own way, however, if our hopes to adopt amount to anything, she'll be in for a shock!
Anyway, good luck, Nix... don't let the [email protected]$†@®∂s grind you you down! Crying and screaming... she needs therapy, not quiet! The husband is probably henpecked, poor sap!
Love
EML


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

irisheyes said:


> Awful having the baby next door waking you up Emma G


They moved in 2 days before we got our negative result for our first IVF. I couldn't bring myself to introduce myself or anything, just kind of shot indoors whenever they were around. Now it wouldn't seem right to go and say hello. They probably think I'm a really moody cow. Fortunately, I don't give two hoots.


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Dear Nix
I am sorry about hearing that you are having an emotional time of it...especially when one of the most important things in your life is being 'insulted'!!! He is so flipping cute!!
I am sorry but i think they want to go and get a life.....what everyone suggested is so valid. And it sounds as if you have taken such positive actions to try and sort this out...maybe a dog whisperer..
I know we are all different and i know you do not want to hang your dirty washing on the line. But i probably would have lost it and said something along the lines of 'for peats sake i cannot have children and now you are giving me a hard time over my furry son'....i know that does not help and it is telling the neighbourhood, but i probably would have flipped and said this through tears...   
I have a deaf neighbour who leaves the T.V full blast and falls asleep. She goes up and down her on her stairlift because she takes water tablets...can you imagine if i complained? But i would rather have that then lots of screaming teenagers, fighting adults, screaming kids....to put it into reality its nothing and an issue that can be sorted...
All i can say is do not doubt yourself,...what a lucky pouch, a sitter and a walker...my one lucky little animal...some children are not fortunate to have that love...My meg has been to parties, a funeral, birthdays, but not been to a wedding...if i could i would? 
Sorry its the most precious thing you have got....and stuff them...
love astridxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Nix

Oh how I do sympathise, we had exactly the same problem years ago when our loyal and faithful hound was still around.

When our neighbours complained we set a tape to record when we left the house and played it back and were truly appalled when we realised our otherwise placid dog turned into a demon howler after 5 minutes on his own.  

Then again, the complaining neighbours had a child with severe learning disabilities who would kick off at dawn and shout and scream till dusk, none of which we mentioned!!!

Set a recording device to check on the scale of the problem yourself.

I think you've had some great suggestions by the others and if, when you record it it is grim, don't dispare, if Bandicoots ideas don't work (and I'm sure they will) your vet will be able to recommend a local dog trainer and the problem can be sorted out.

Woof

flipper


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow!! What a response – thank you all so much.  I’ve just sat here nearly peeing myself at some of your replies. 

Yamoona – I’m setting the tape up tomorrow to record my little darling, I’m thinking worst case scenario at the moment as to what I’ll hear back.

Emcee – If I give you my address you can send the bikers in, I’d love to see her silly face when they pull up!

Jomac – dh is back tmra although he’s been on the phone and is really supportive, and needless to say a bit cross.

Barbara Bandicoot Woodhouse (tee hee) – I’m going to try your idea at the weekend.  I did try a similar thing a few times but only did it once on each occasion and I must confess I do make a fuss of him when I get in so I must try and stop that – thanks for the ideas.

MM – You’re so right, I woke up this morning not worrying about it as much as I thought I would. I decided although there’s a problem here, it’s not entirely mine because the biggest problem is HER.

Emmag – yeah SHE would tell me if we had a baby – she’s bonkers!  Sorry about your neighbours baby waking you, nothing like rubbing salt in the wound is there, my problem is insignificant really.  Laughed my head off at the drums thing you wrote, excellent idea.

Dolly Pippers (sorry couldn’t resist) – My gawld, I say the same thing about Crimewatch!

Irisheyes – 14 is a good age, what do you have?

EML - £1 a day at a doggy crèche – goodness, that’s WELL cheaper than my dog walker!  Will have to see about looking in to that, was a brill idea – thanks.

Astrid – You’re so kind and I know you can relate to this with your darling Meg, fab that she’s been to all those ‘functions’, if I ever decide to get married again (to dh of course) I’ll invite her to the wedding.

Flipper – I suspect I will find the same as you did with your dog, so sorry you no longer have yours.

Well ladies, thanks so much for the help.  Today he’s had the anti bark thing in the hall with him but I don’t know if it worked as I haven’t seen them to ask and I’m not going round to ask yet – don’t fancy another dose of whining (excuse the pun) til dh is home.  Tomorrow I will try the tape.  My vet never phoned me back today so I’ll try this for now.

As a ps – she also went on about our fence (we’re waiting for the fence man to come back and finish).  Our front garden has been half fenced and she doesn’t like it cos she reckons she can’t see as she drives out, she doesn’t want the centre bit done the same (WHY)   She would like trellis, I told her it would be the same but by then I’d begun to lose it slightly so came in before I completely lost it and started rowing (I’d only end up in tears with frustration).  Ho hum, worse things happen at sea I guess.

Ttfn 
Nix
xx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

UPDATE ....

As I feared - the man, he doth HOWL!

First 20 mins of the tape, howl, bark, bark, howl.  Last 20 mins of the tape, silence, howl, silence, warbled howl - shame she's not Swiss cos it was a bit like a youdle and I personally quite enjoyed it.

Seriously, I've got a pheromoan plug in from the vet, the anti bark thing (which ran out of soddin batteries) and we've been instructed to ignore him when we come home and for us to decide when we want to pet him rather than him calling all the shots.  This is all stuff we knew about but had 'forgotten' over the years so fingers crossed.....


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Nix
Just read through this thread and just wanted to say I too empathise....we have had complaints from neighbours
in the past about the howling and barking and ended up having the dog warden and council round our house in 
response to complaints.
If your man is howling as much as your proof has indicated then technically he is breaking the law (naughty boy   )
the other suggestions you have had are correct and as you say we tend to just forget these bits of knowledge if they
are not used.  the main one being ignoring him when you come home (which is heartbreaking).

My advice for what its worth ...... get in touch with the council yourself, let them know that your neighbour has kindly
informed you about the "problem" and ask for their advice ..... this will be recorded and in the event of the batty neighbours
complaining the council are just going to tell them that they are currently workinf with you to resolve the situation.

Trust me (from my experience) the council do have specialist knowledge of this very common problem and they are very
patient and understanding, they do not wish to take your dog away from you and it will look very good for you if you have contacted them BEFORE any complaint is logged.  they may be able to offer you some decent local contacts or advice which could prove useful.

Love and best wishes 

Dydie xx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Ah Nix
I think its still hard, sorry the little one was just upset....ok so he howls for 20mins...thats alittle different to what the neighbours first stated? slight exaggeration (cannot spell)...
Maybe he is doing the snging for you Nix....
He is so flipping cute....i would love him to meet my Meg and maybe they can howl and howl with a bit of passion...AH...
Don't we spoil them...
I gave my husband mincemeat (spag bowl) whilst Meg had steak.. . He moaned, but i said she doesn't have many pleasures in life...so get lost!!

love astridxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Nix

Thanks for giving us the update on the boy.  It's not so bad .... I think you can sort it out Nix.  Sounds like he calms down after 20 minutes - probably quite intense to start with but you can fix this Nix ..

Like Astrid said, he is just so cute isn't he (but I wouldn't take Astrid's lead and I'd give your DH Steak and give the dog mince   ).  I hope once you get the batteries sorted for the plug in thingey it works for him.

Oh one thing, my friend used to leave the radio on for her doggie when she left the house for a bit of company so perhaps that is another little thing you could try?  Perhaps you could record yourself and DH's voices   

Give him a little stroke from all of us and I hope you sort it!
Pipkin x


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

ahh Dydie, Astrid & Pipkin - thanks for the support.  Still a bit nervous of contacting the council.  Think meg & zak would hit it off so well as 2 naughties who are treated as almost human.  Zak does have the radio and I DID think of recording an ENTIRE tape of me & dh voices to sooth him.  

It's soooo hard ignoring him, came in front shopping today and he was so excited but we just left him til he'd settled then said hello.

DH would DEF not go for the mince while Zak had the steak, nice thought tho!

Cheers gals
xx


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh Nix I laughed too at some of your replies   
Bandicoot are you sure you shouldn't be a dog trainer??
Fortunately we live in the country so nobody hears our dog during the day.
Anybody got any ideas about a dog who chases a cat - badicoot I'm relying on you?
Lots love Jo


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Haven't been able to offer you much support or insight on this one Nix, but I'm sure the situation is solveable, and you've had some great ideas form the girls!

love, 

MM xx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Ahhh Nix, the naughty little minx is indeed howling then!
But he ain't harping on for as long as your neighbour is screaming and crying either is he? Perhaps the dog warden should have a listen to her... sorry, not very helpful advice there, and I can't better the excellent replies you've already had - I hope you can get this solved for you soon my lovely!

Give him a big hug and a bonio from me! Where would we be without our 4 legged furry friends, huh? 

lots of love
Emcee x


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Been thinking about the little man, Nix - hope the training/techniques/ignoring him   is going well...

Astrid, I had to laugh about the steak. DH often comes home saying kitchen smells lovely... only to be told it's stew for the dogs and I don't know what we're having  

Jo, oh you do like to set poor Barbara Woodhouse a challenge with cat chasing...   Hmm, only thing I can think of from our obedience training is 'de-sensitising' your dog, ie exposing him to a cat in a controlled environment (him on a lead with a very bored/old/dog-friendly/tolerant cat - know anyone with one of those) and getting him to sit with bum firmly on ground while he focuses on you as you reward him with treats for not going bonkers at the cat (they recommended sausage bits and stinky cheese as rewards as it has to be something ridiculously good to get pooch distracted from the more fun thing of chasing poor cat). If he is being totally wild, he gets no treat and walk away from cat, then come back and try again. The trainers said to us you have to set your pooch up not to fail (ie controlled environment/not in a position where he is able to chase cat) and then it's all about rewarding and positive reinforcement and not punishment for doing the wrong thing. 

Or you might just decide life is too short and bugger the cat if he gets chased it's his fault!  

Can't remember who it was who jokingly suggested me being a doggie trainer but it's actually something I've idly thought about. Maybe I really should think about it seriously... see how you go first Jo and Nix! 

B xxx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Update no 2

OK, seen the dreaded neighbours again.  They have told me he cried on Sat night when we went out, however, once I told them we RECORDED him and that he actually barked/howled for 10 mins (not 3 hours) they backed down and told me it wasn't as bad.

The anti bark thing is the only thing I've tried so far, I'm currently sitting here listening to today's recording, which incidently is like chinese torture cos my tape recorder (yes I know an old tape recorder) has something wrong with it making a constant squeaking groaning noise on the entire tape!  I'm nearly at the end of today's delightful recording and he's twice - ONLY TWICE had a quick howl & bark, both times no more than 3 mins.  I'm too scared to celebrate yet but I must say I'm doing a bit of a GO ZAKY, GO ZAKY hand jive..... 

I did have GREAT pleasure in telling next door that the vet has recommended we get another dog to keep ours company.  I left it open not implying we would or wouldn't (we nearly rescued another tibetan terrier last year).  I think NOT now as we may just get double trouble!

I'm honestly not normallly this nasty!

That, th, that, th, that's all folks.......

(for now)
Nix
x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Well done to you Nix for being one step ahead of the howling raving loons next door!
Ok, so your cutie does howl and bark, but you're clearly trying to address the problem and you must be doing something right if he isn't making a racket for that long! Way to go Zak!

I had to laugh when you said they changed tack when you told them you have been recording him! Reminds me of a few years ago when one of my neighbours complained that my dog was barking all the time - little did she know I worked shifts and was often home during the day - often on nightshift and managing to sleep all day too whilst my dog was supposed to be barking constantly - LOL! Some people, huh?

Looking forward to your next instalment! Hang in there hon!
Love
Emcee x


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

...3 minutes?.....

GO ZAKY, GO ZAKY indeed!!!


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

Nix thats brilliant news, had a feeling they might be exaggerating. I guess they are not dog people and don't have much of a life if they have to get involved in yours. Would have loved to have seen their faces when you said you had recorded Zak    

I do the ignoring thing, it does work as it teaches them not to miss you so much. If you give them too much affection (I have been known to climb into Chilli's crate with him and give him cuddles) then they want you more like when I gave Chilli his extra cuddles before bedtime he would wake me up at all hours and I would run down thinking he needed the loo only to find he just wanted another cuddle!!! That'll teach me. He still gets his cuddles but only when I am at home and not before bed, going out or as soon as I get in. It's really hard when they are so cute but the rewards make up for it. 
x


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Update 3

Well, isn't it amazing how you can feel up one minute and back down again the next!  I stopped today's tape after 25 mins of barking/howling cos it was getting me so uptight - 
little s*d!!

sorry sorry sorry neighbours.

The anti bark isn't doing it's stuff today then, wish I knew why.

Yamoona - it's sooo hard ignoring him, I have been like you.  But this week I've been ignoring him for 15 mins before I go out and the same when I come in, I make no fuss atall until he's calmed down and ignoring me, then I go to him.

So disheartening.

This is turning into a Nix Blog!

Moff for a good howl myself..............


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

oh dear, how frustrating. Maybe getting another dog would help. You could try fostering one, that way you can experiment without a full time commitment if it doesn't work out. Not sure what else to suggest as Chilli is my first dog so I am learning myself still. Thinking of you. 

PS Forgot to say that the only time I came home to a howling dog was when it had gone from light to dark. It seemed to scare him so now I always leave a light on. I still swear by a crate, they see it as their safe place.


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh Nix, I'm really sorry!  

Could it be that its really early days still? Or that something set him off barking today? My dog would create a fuss if anyone walked past outside or was near the front door (we lived in a block of flats at the time)

Sorry, am thinking out loud here and don't expect any answers to my questions! I just wanted to lend you my support, offer you a hug and say I'm really sorry hon...

Thinking of you and sending you my love!
Emcee x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Nix, 

I am woefully short on suggestions but my heart goes out to you, and I am convinced that there is a solution.... 

Hang in there hunny, 

Love, 

MM xxxx

ps I have two dogs and don't encounter this problem, maybe that is something to consider.....


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi Nix

Like Emcee said - I don't want you to answer my questions but was thinking....

Does he sleep on his own at night time?

1.  If the answer is YES then do you do anything different with him at night when you go up to bed than you do in the day when you leave him?

2.  If the answer is NO and he sleeps in the same room as you and dh then perhaps it might be worth moving him out of your room to a separate area (the same area where you leave him during the day) so he gets used to bing on his own at night?  Of course he will cry and bark but at least you will be there and could do the 'controlled crying' thing?

Just thoughts Nix .....  I presume you have already searched google for answers?  I bet it is a really common problem - are there any doggie chat sites you could post a question on?

What a bu**er eh.

Pipkin x


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Nix, you WILL sort this so don't despair. It's incredibly common.

I know it's a bit embarrassing, but have you tried the hiding in the bushes thing and surprising him yet...? 

You could always pretend you were hunting for easter eggs if anyone asked you what you were doing  

Keep us posted with the Zak blog! And don't lose heart; you will get it under control. It's just finding the right method for you and Zak.

Love B xxx


----------



## munchkinmogil (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi NixNoo,

Sorry to gatecrash the post but I just had to give you some info that an RSPCA inspector gave to me when I adopted my dog.

She said dogs being the pack animals that they are, hate to be alone (- unless they are sprawled on the bed fast asleep!  
If your dog is allowed to roam the house while you are out (or is locked in a room), it is sugessted that you shut the door to one of your rooms and place a piece of worn clothing behind the door (eg - your dressing gown)
This is to trick your dog into thinking you are in that room and when he sniffs under the door he thinks you are just behind it, then the theory is - he won't get stressed and call for help!

I often wonder what my pooch does when I'm out.... I reckon she gets on the laptop, surfs the tinternet and orders pizza! 

Munch xx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Munch - apart from having a fab name - what a good idea, will try your suggestion (will try anything at the mo anyway) but this sounds good.  Let you know how I get on.

Cheers me dears 
xx


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Can't be arsed to update much other than to say, we're still continuing with pheramone and training and that I've had to have words with next door (he came round before I'd hardly got the key in the door today).  Mrs next door has been gossiping to my dog walker that we've fallen out before over the dog!  We haven't, we fell out about 10 years ago when they tried to build half their conservatory in OUR back garden and we never even had a dog then!

Flippin neighbours!


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Nix, so sorry this is dragging on; I'm sure your doing everything that is right for the little fella, and that their behaviour is unreasonable. Remember, when people point a finger at you, there are three pointing back at themselves! Don't let them grind you down.... MM xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh Nix

I think your neighbours sound like prize pains in the ass hon... I'm really sorry that this is dragging on for you too, at least you can say hand on heart you are trying everything possible that there is to help your little hairy friend out... shame something similar couldn't be done for the neighbours huh? They are barmy and obviously like an 'audience' oooh I hate people like that!

Big loves winging their way to you x

Emcee x


----------



## Bandicoot (Mar 8, 2007)

Nix you poor thing, emcee took the words right out of my mouth: if only you could put a citronella collar on your pain in the ass neighbours so that every time they opened their mouths to complain or tell lies the collar would spray them and shut them up! I am not surprised it's getting to you but you WILL get there with your little man's training... sometimes it just takes time for our pooches to 'get it'. It sounds like your neighbours just love to make a fuss and if it wasn't this it would be something else with someone else but remember their ott reaction is their problem, not yours. With people like that it's so tempting to do something to REALLY give them something to talk about, like running round the garden naked...  

Me and my mutts send our love to you and yours
xxx


----------



## jomac (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh NixNoo, sorry you're having such a hard time. The neighbours just sound like they like a fuss. If you keep trying I'm sure you'll get there. The dressing gown behind the door sounds like a great idea. 
If they do complain to the council I'm sure the dog control officers will See through the neighbours - they've probably seen neighbours like the before.
take care
Jo


----------

